# 5/1/2015



## backstabber (Jun 25, 2010)

big lagoon slow 19'' but big


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice flounder, to bad he didn't have any buddies with him. Correction I guess that he did have at least one buddy with him. I didn't see the one on the ground until after I posted.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking big flounder.


----------



## Creekside (Feb 26, 2015)

ummmm dinner!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a nice one fer sure.


----------

